# CD player problem



## amberbob (Sep 22, 2010)

My wife hires CD stories from the library and plays them at short intervals while working. When the CD is stopped, it starts from the beginning again. This applies to the three players in the house. We didn't want to leave the machine on "PAUSE" for long periods. Can anyone help with the name of a reasonably priced CD player that will restart from where it left off? Thanks for any help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's "the way it works", I suspect it'll be a rare player that will start in the middle. Curiously, the CD changer in my 350Z will do that for audio or MP3 CD's, it remembers exactly where you stopped. The home CD players start over if you stop them.


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with JohnWill, that's the way it works.


----------



## amberbob (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen for taking the trouble to reply - looks as though there is a market opportunity for someone to develop a backup memory! The CD player in the car "remembers" the last position, alothough switched off, it is still connected to the car battery, which possibly powers some sort of memory??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, when you "switch off" most home electronics, they don't really "switch off" totally either.


----------



## Daan1992 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, i got a new homecinema set yesterday from the brand: Philips
Im not sure wich model it is I will look for it at home.
But this one was about 60 euro's thats about 100 dollars I supose.
But this one remembers the track you have been listening to and also remembers exactly at wich time you stopped. My psp does the same thing he remembers exactly were I was.

Hope this helps
If you want to I will look at the model number of this set.


----------



## amberbob (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for your help but have decided to record CD to MP3 player, which starts from where it has stopped.


----------

